# Moving an ootheca



## OGIGA (Jun 19, 2007)

My female orchid is finally laying and ootheca!!!!!!!!!!! ....on the side of the aquarium tank. So, does anybody know a good way to get it off and move it somewhere else? It's pretty close to the bottom of the tank too so the hatchlings will probably be in danger when it hatches.


----------



## dannyboy (Jun 19, 2007)

well what is the material it is layed on because with my shroddo ooth, when she layed it on mesh i just tried pulling gently on it and when it didnt give hen i gently scraped underneath it with a knife been carefull not to cut thru it


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 19, 2007)

It's an aquarium tank so it's some kind of glass. I don't think cutting glass is something I can do.


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2007)

Flat razor blade. Slip it between the glass and the ooth.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 19, 2007)

I used two pieces of paper to do that to both sides and got it off kind of well.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 19, 2007)

there you go


----------



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

Hope you get lots of babies.


----------



## athicks (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome!  Did you see it laying the ooth? How long does it take to lay an ooth anyway?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

I woke up in the afternoon  and she was mostly done. I saw her laying the last 1/5 of it.

Now, I need to figure out how to clean the stuff off of the tank. It looks hideous.


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

Wipe it with a cloth?


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow congrats on the ooth ahhh i remember my first ooth. But the dang chinese mantids all died lol. So sad when the mother died.


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

> Wow congrats on the ooth ahhh i remember my first ooth. But the dang chinese mantids all died lol. So sad when the mother died.


Every single one died?!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks. Here's the picture.









> Wipe it with a cloth?


More like soaking and scraping.


----------

